# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  العثور على كتاب الفنون لابن عقيل كاملا

## احمد حامد الشافعى

قال الشيخ  عبد الرحمن بن محمد الهرفي.على حسابه فى تويتر
 أكد لى الدكتور ابن زغيبة مدير مركز جمعة الماجد للمخطوطات 
العثور على كتاب  الفنون لابن عقيل كاملا  


*مما قيل عن الكتاب
**كتاب الفنون*:
هو كتاب كبيرٌ جداً، قيل أنه بلغ ثمانمئة مجلد، فيه فوائد كثيرة في الوعظ والتفسير والفقه والأصول، والنحو واللغة والشعروالتاريخ والحكايات وفيه مناظراتُه ومجالسُه التي وقعت له وخواطره ونتائج فكره فيَّدها فيه.


قال الذهبي  في سير أعلام النبلاء(19/445) : (( 00 وعلّق كتاب  ((الفنون))، وهو أزيد من أربع مئة مجلد، حشد فيه كلَّ ما كان يجري له مع  الفضلاء والتلامذة، وما يسنح له من الدقائق والغوامض، وما يسمعه من العجائب  والحوادث))0 		


قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله – في الشرح الممتع ( 7 / 226 ) :
[ قال ( صاحب الروض ) : قال في ( الفنون ) : الفنون كتاب لابن عقيل – رحمه  الله - ، وسمي فنوناً لأنه جمع فيه الفنون كلها ، وهو كتابٌ رأينا شيئاً  منه ، ولا بأس به لكن ليس بذاك الكتاب الذي فيه التحقيق الكامل في مناقشة  المسائل ، إنما ينفع طالب العلم بأن يفتح له الأبواب في المناقشة ] 
وقال *حاجي خليفة*, صاحب كشف الظنون.. _كتاب الفنون لعلي بن عقيل البغدادي المتوفى سنة جمع فيه ازيد_ من _أربعمائة فن
_
_قال ابن رجب في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة ( 3 / 155 المطبوع مع الطبقات ) : [ وهو  كتاب كبيرٌ جداً ، فيه فوائد كثيرة جليلة في الوعظ ، والتفسير ، والفقه ،  والأصلين ، والنحو ، واللغة ، والشعر ، والتاريخ ، والحكايات ، وفيه  مناظراتُه ، ومجالسُه التي وقعت له ، وخواطره ، ونتائج فكره قيَّدها فيه .
وقال ابن الجوزي : وهذا الكتاب مائتا مجلد . وقع لي منه نحو من مائة وخمسين مجلدة .
وقال عبد الرزاق الرسعني في تفسيره : قال لي أبو البقاء اللغوي : سمعتُ  الشيخ أبا حكيم النهرواني يقول : وقفتُ على السفر الرابع بعد الثلاثمائة من  كتاب الفنون .
وقال الحافظ الذهبي في تاريخه : لم يُصنف في الدنيا أكبر من هذا الكتاب ، حدثني من رأى منه المجلد الفلاني بعد الأربعمائة .
قلت – القائل ابن رجب – : وأخبرني أبو حفص عمر بن علي القزويني ببغداد ، قال : سمعتُ بعض مشايخنا يقول : هو ثمانمائة مجلدة . ] .
_

----------


## ميم همزة

إن كان الأمر كذلك فلا أظن أحدا منا سيراه مطبوعا.

----------


## محمد علي مطر

أين وجد ، في أي مكتبة ؟

----------


## أبو موسى الروسي

عجيب!!!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

خبر طريف ، نتمنى أن يكون صحيحًا .

----------


## ابن شاهين

أين خو مصدر الخبر؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو المجد الفراتي

كتاب الفنون لا يُعثر منه إلا على مجلّدين.
رابطا المجلدان هما:

المجلد 1:

http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.p...&file_id=4911&


المجلد 2 :

http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.p...&file_id=4912&

----------

